# Better highs, and mids



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Whitch speaker has the better tweeter the SVS or HSU ? I want to upgrade my JBL Northridge E60s and E20s. Would one of these speakers sound a lot better than the JBLs midrange and highs? Is it titainium laminate vs silk dome vs horn, or does it even matter?

Thanks jwhite8086


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

That's a tough call, and it'd be nearly impossible to say without having heard all of them (I've heard none of them). Even when considering the different types of tweeters, there can be a lot of variation within each type. That is, two silk domes might sound quite different from each other. I've heard metal domes sound really smooth, even though there's something in the back of my head that thinks they should be "harsh".

I like the design of the new SVS SCS-O1 (dual 5.25" in a D'Appolito array).

Are you set on SVS or HSU? Have you checked any of your local B&M stores to hear things live? 

Good luck!


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

JW I may be biased, but,for crystal clear mids and highs go for the Klipsch reference series . Kind regards Alan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a low budget and need 6/7.1 setup thanks for you answers . Are there any other low cost great speakers out there ?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

How much is your budget for the speakers and sub? Would you consider going with 5.1 for the time being? Of course, you wiil have the option to add another 1 or 2 in the future.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

jackfish mentioned this Infiinty today at $220 per pair. It's pretty popular and is considered an excellent speaker at the price point


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

what is wrong with the JBLs?


----------

